

Show HN: My New Years project, Parcoa: Objective-C Parser Combinators - brotchie

My experience parsing text on iOS is sullied by exposure to Haskell's Parsec and Python's Parcon. Given the ability to create pure, composable, functions using Objective-C blocks, I thought Cocoa an ideal environment for parser combinators.<p>I've built a somewhat easy to read internal DSL for combining parsers. For example:<p><pre><code>  ParcoaParser *yes = [Parcoa string:@"yes"];
  ParcoaParser *no  = [Parcoa string:@"no"];
  ParcoaParser *answer = [yes or: no];
</code></pre>
https://github.com/brotchie/Parcoa
======
brotchie
clickable: <https://github.com/brotchie/Parcoa>

